# wykrakać



## Strzykafka

W sensie:
- I don't want to _talk out loud about it_, because it's not something sure.
- The interview went great. I really think I got the job, but I don't want to _be a prophet_.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Może: _forebode
croak _też ma podobne znaczenie: 3. (intransitive) to grumble or be pessimistic.
Albo coś jak: _jinx
_
Nie wiem czy jest jakieś bardziej dosłowne tłumaczenie - chyba, że opisowe.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

If I understand the English context (and the Polish verb  ) correctly, I would say in both the given contexts "speak out of turn" (source: the freedictionary.com) here. "Croak" doesn't make sense in these contexts, "forbode" isn't a verb.

This dictionary (source: pl.pons.com) conveys the sense (I think!):
_*"wykrakać *nieszczęście: bring on disaster by constantly mentioning it" _or _"open the door to disaster by constantly mentioning it" _but I'm not sure I agree with the "constantly". Wykrakać is perfective, but "constantly" means a continuous or repetitive action, which isn't usually translated by a perfective verb. So just omit the "constantly". Alternatively I think the idiom "to court disaster" might also work here.

[Later add:] Your thread title seems to have been changed: are you asking how to say wykrakać in English, or are you asking if wykrakać is a good Polish translation for the English phrases you used?


----------



## Szkot

Enquiring Mind said:


> Alternatively I think the idiom "to court disaster" might also work here.



Or 'to tempt fate'.


----------



## Thomas1

ChipMacShmon said:


> [...]
> Albo coś jak: _jinx_
> [...]


Spotykałem się z "jinx" w kontekstach, w których było bliższe "zapeszyć".



Enquiring Mind said:


> [...]
> This dictionary (source: pl.pons.com) conveys the sense (I think!):
> _*"wykrakać *nieszczęście: bring on disaster by constantly mentioning it" _or _"open the door to disaster by constantly mentioning it" _but I'm not sure I agree with the "constantly". Wykrakać is perfective, but "constantly" means a continuous or repetitive action, which isn't usually translated by a perfective verb. So just omit the "constantly". Alternatively I think the idiom "to court disaster" might also work here.
> [...]


I think "constantly" may also be adequate in this case, Enquiring Mind. "wykrakać" is indeed perfective, but it also implies that the person has been saying, with some frequency, that X will happen. Te action of prediction is perfective, not the one of saying, which is a concomitant of the former.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Enquiring Mind said:


> "forbode" isn't a verb.



<that police car parked outside the house doesn't _forebode_ well>

I found this example on M-W... so it seems that it is a verb that translates to Polish as: _źle wróżyć = bode ill._



Thomas1 said:


> Spotykałem się z "jinx" w kontekstach, w których było bliższe "zapeszyć".



Wydaje mi się, że _zapeszać _i _wykrakać_ może być stosowane wymiennie (ale może to być tylko moje zdanie):
_
Nie chcę wykrakać, ale myślę, że... = Nie chcę zapeszyć, ale myślę, że...
_
Chociaż pierwsze zdanie chyba ma z reguły negatywną kontynuację, a drugie pozytywną.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ChipMacShmon said:


> <that police car parked outside the house doesn't _forebode_ well>
> 
> I found this example on M-W... so it seems that it is a verb that translates to Polish as: _źle wróżyć = bode ill._
> 
> 
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że _zapeszać _i _wykrakać_ może być stosowane wymiennie (ale może to być tylko moje zdanie):
> _
> Nie chcę wykrakać, ale myślę, że... = Nie chcę zapeszyć, ale myślę, że...
> _
> Chociaż pierwsze zdanie chyba ma z reguły negatywną kontynuację, a drugie pozytywną.


*Zapeszyć *to nie to samo co *wykrakać.
Zapeszyć *to sprowadzić pecha przez powiedzenie czegoś so wcale nie musi być przewidywaniem złego obrotu sprawy. Wielu ludzi uważa, że można zapeszyć życząc komuś powodzenia. *Wykrakać *natomiast to sprowadzić pecha przez przepowiadanie, że coś złego się stanie.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> *Zapeszyć *to nie to samo co *wykrakać.
> Zapeszyć *to sprowadzić pecha przez powiedzenie czegoś so wcale nie musi być przewidywaniem złego obrotu sprawy. Wielu ludzi uważa, że można zapeszyć życząc komuś powodzenia. *Wykrakać *natomiast to sprowadzić pecha przez przepowiadanie, że coś złego się stanie.



Precisely!
I would even say that "zapeszyć" is typically used when you do not want to express your optimism about the course of the matter (or want to tailor someone else's optimism down) to not provoke Fate to turn the tables. And, indeed, in the context provided by the OP, "*zapeszyć*" is much more proper than "*wykrakać*": "Rozmowa przebiegła doskonale. Chyba dostanę tę pracę, ale nie chciałbym zapeszyć". On the contrary, "wykrakać" is used in cases like "Nie chciałbym wykrakać, ale chyba mnie wyrzucą z tej roboty" ('I don't want to be a prophet, but looks like I'll get fired").


----------

